# Canvasback suggestions?????



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of an outfitter or area of Texas that shoot Canvasbacks on a regular basis. A canvasback is the last duck on my bucket list that I want to get mounted. If anyone knows of a guide or outfitter who bags canvasbacks regularly please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

In state or out?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Find one who hunts on the bays.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Go to one of the Dakotas, and hunt your duck in the morning and Pheasants in the afternoon. The best of 2 worlds.


----------



## jimmiehammond (Feb 9, 2011)

Moodyranch.com that's where I shot my Can. Great duck hunting


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Choke Canyon has cans but I don't know of any guides.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Of course it remains to be seen this year, but last year the ranch where I hunt had hundreds everyday. We never hunted them, just watched them. Check back with me once they start showing up and I'll be glad to help you target them.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in the same boat u are. Read lake fork gets them too. Being a teacher hopefully ill get to travel a little during the holidays to find one


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

If you're after canvasbacks check out Catahoula Lake in Louisiana. It is world famous for its canvasback hunting. We hunted there last year and shot quite a few. Some of them were monsters that would have made beautiful mounts. You can and will shoot other types of ducks out there also. The hunting can be rather spotty at times but canvasbacks are almost always a sure thing. 

You can google it and find more info. We hunted with Catahoula Guide Service owned by Greg Andrus or something like that. There is a guide named Bill Lamb who is supposed to be very awesome to hunt with. He can be difficult to get a hold of as he doesn't advertise much. Almost all of his business is repeat customers and word of mouth. He hunts everyday of the season. He is also very affordable. You may have to track him down. If you do get a hold of him don't be put off by his seeming uninterested, book him anyways. I almost wish I would've.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

capthunterdude said:


> If you're after canvasbacks check out Catahoula Lake in Louisiana. It is world famous for its canvasback hunting. We hunted there last year and shot quite a few. Some of them were monsters that would have made beautiful mounts. You can and will shoot other types of ducks out there also. The hunting can be rather spotty at times but canvasbacks are almost always a sure thing.
> 
> You can google it and find more info. We hunted with Catahoula Guide Service owned by Greg Andrus or something like that. There is a guide named Bill Lamb who is supposed to be very awesome to hunt with. He can be difficult to get a hold of as he doesn't advertise much. Almost all of his business is repeat customers and word of mouth. He hunts everyday of the season. He is also very affordable. You may have to track him down. If you do get a hold of him don't be put off by his seeming uninterested, book him anyways. I almost wish I would've.


X2.
Also check out Sam Rayburn/ or Toledo Bend.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

There is public hunting in Rayburn and Toledo that you can kill them on.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

You need big, fresh water marshes to kill em ... Sure, you can get lucky on the bay ... But if you can find the right environment, you'll find thousands of them.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> You need big, fresh water marshes to kill em ... Sure, you can get lucky on the bay ... But if you can find the right environment, you'll find thousands of them.


 Bays are hit or miss....But just keep going you will eventually kill ya one...been huntin a long time mainly hunt marsh, and only killed a few, would be nice to get into alot of em so if you find a place you let me know!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

We get them thick every year on Dam B (Steinhagen Lake).


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> We get them thick every year on Dam B (Steinhagen Lake).


Those are muscovys! Lmfao ...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Those are muscovys! Lmfao ...


You laugh, I shot a truely lost duck out there about 4 years ago.......an Old squaw


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> You laugh, I shot a truely lost duck out there about 4 years ago.......an Old squaw


Muscovy-pintail hybrid ... ?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Muscovy-pintail hybrid ... ?


More of a toucan/merganser cross


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Lake Sommerville.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Lake Fork.
Think twice about Bay hunting for birds you want mounted. I've found many of them get stained feathers.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

bluefin said:


> Lake Fork.
> Think twice about Bay hunting for birds you want mounted. I've found many of them get stained feathers.


Any good taxi guy should be able to wash them out though.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

We shoot cans pretty regularly on Port Bay in Rockport


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

bluefin said:


> ... Think twice about Bay hunting for birds you want mounted. I've found many of them get stained feathers.





Brad Beaulieu said:


> Any good taxi guy should be able to wash them out though.


Why ... ? (to both comments) Why would you want to wash the bird out? I'm just curious, for me, wouldn't that be indicative of the environment you killed him in?


----------



## boatdriver (Feb 28, 2006)

*mounting...*

No, if you want a mount done, don't you want the bird in pristine colors??? Most taxidermists use bleach for the white feathers. As long as YOU know where you killed it, it's fine.


----------



## MudStomper (Sep 16, 2012)

Found a spot in the upper laguna madre that I named canvasback cove because there is a cove and it is usually full of canvasback throughout the seasons.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

boatdriver said:


> No, if you want a mount done, don't you want the bird in pristine colors??? Most taxidermists use bleach for the white feathers. As long as YOU know where you killed it, it's fine.


Not really. I mean, to me that's kind of like shooting a deer with a torn ear from fighting and then having the taxidermist fix it for the mount.

"Pristine" colors is a late season fully plummed bird, I'm not going to bleach him - especially if there isn't a feather out of place, in fact, that can really add to the mount.

Say you killed a really big snow in wheat field in the panhandle, all that red stain on the head from feeding is part of the memory. If I want something bleached, it's usually my shorts, Mama-Rig can handle that in the utility room.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Not really. I mean, to me that's kind of like shooting a deer with a torn ear from fighting and then having the taxidermist fix it for the mount.
> 
> "Pristine" colors is a late season fully plummed bird, I'm not going to bleach him - especially if there isn't a feather out of place, in fact, that can really add to the mount.
> 
> Say you killed a really big snow in wheat field in the panhandle, all that red stain on the head from feeding is part of the memory. If I want something bleached, it's usually my shorts, Mama-Rig can handle that in the utility room.


Specs bleached shorts.... Thanks Mama Rig!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ha! Asssssssssss ... ! Just for that, I'm going to eat a 1/2 gallon of Wolf Brand Chili before "the" duck hunt this year, just to make the ride more memorable.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Ha! Asssssssssss ... ! Just for that, I'm going to eat a 1/2 gallon of Wolf Brand Chili before "the" duck hunt this year, just to make the ride more memorable.


I have IBS.... dont think I wont fight back.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good thing my truck seats are made of Kevlar, those nylon/cloth seats will melt on a good duck hunt.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Those are Red Heads 



MudStomper said:


> Found a spot in the upper laguna madre that I named canvasback cove because there is a cove and it is usually full of canvasback throughout the seasons.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Good thing my truck seats are made of Kevlar, those nylon/cloth seats will melt on a good duck hunt.


I could dissolve titanium.... your truck is doomed.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Lake Catahoula LA Looks good*

Any other people ever hunt this lake in Louisiana?


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

Catahoula is world famous for its Canvasback shoots. When we were there, there were people from all over the U.S. and Canada trying for canvasbacks. I will admit that the type of hunting we did wasn't my cup of tea, but I couldn't deny how many canvasbacks we saw. At the right time, you can stack up the mallards also. We shoot our canvasbacks on every hunt, and we hunted three days with them. Some of the cans we shot were lifetime trophy birds. If you want to shoot cans that is the place to go.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

wycwby said:


> Any other people ever hunt this lake in Louisiana?


Maaan, before you drive to 'Ouisiana, give me a call. Dam B/Steinhagen holds plenty of them from mid to end of season.
We had an outing last year with mallards, woodies, pintail drake(juvi), redhead, ringnecks, gadwall, canvasbacks, and a friggin' cinnamon teal.
The teal was another "lost" duck, although not mine
Edit: forgot numbers (dumbarse).....409-791-8527, 409-429-8474
Jason


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*sweet*

Sounds good, I'll call you sometime. I have a cinnamon mounted on the wall that I shot in Rock Island about 5 years ago. The Taxidermist was trying to buy it from me... LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Maaan, before you drive to 'Ouisiana, give me a call. Dam B/Steinhagen holds plenty of them from mid to end of season.
> We had an outing last year with mallards, woodies, pintail drake(juvi), redhead, ringnecks, gadwall, canvasbacks, and a friggin' cinnamon teal.
> The teal was another "lost" duck, although not mine
> Edit: forgot numbers (dumbarse).....409-791-8527, 409-429-8474
> Jason


Just to clarify, I AM NOT A GUIDE. Just a guy that doesn't mind taking people or having company.

I got a few calls today
BTW, the first number shoulda been 781, not 791


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

If y'all want to name lakes, join duckhuntingchat.com!! You wonder why public hunting is out of control these days when any Internet Barney can find the good spots just by researching the net...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My dad, uncles, cousins, sisters, aunts and such have killed truck loads of ducks when I was a kid and young man.
NONE OF US ever killed a Canvasback.
Good luck......WE always hunted salt marshes guess thats why.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mojo281 said:


> If y'all want to name lakes, join duckhuntingchat.com!! You wonder why public hunting is out of control these days when any Internet Barney can find the good spots just by researching the net...


*x infinity ...*

And bag limits and bird species too ... ? For shame ...


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

And here we go!!!!!


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

Choke canyon. Hunted there last year with TAMU DU and got tired of seeing them. My roommate has one at the taxidermist right now


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

*Many Thanks*

I haven't shot him yet but I believe I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Namemorelakes.com. When are you guys going to learn? Y'all have fun fighting off the 1000 other Barney's at 2:30 AM trying to water swat a diver in the dekes. It's no wonder why our group keeps their mouths SHUT and rarely post pictures at that. As for canvasbacks any large freshwater body of water late in the year has them just go scout and find em....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

For you new guys lake Houston is loaded and it gets no pressure would you believe it? Don't forget to stop by academy and get your canvasback tags and diver stamps.....


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> Namemorelakes.com. When are you guys going to learn? Y'all have fun fighting off the 1000 other Barney's at 2:30 AM trying to water swat a diver in the dekes. It's no wonder why our group keeps their mouths SHUT and rarely post pictures at that. As for canvasbacks any large freshwater body of water late in the year has them just go scout and find em....


when am I going to learn what? how not to be a half *** nice guy that'll help someone? man, I've hunted my home lake for 26 years. I have a "plan b", maybe even up to a "plan n".
you keep priding yourself on how secretive you can be to keep hunting areas. we have differing opinions on this obviously and I definitely don't plan on changing my outlook.
anytime you like, my numbers are up there. we'll make a hunt.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> when am I going to learn what? how not to be a half *** nice guy that'll help someone? man, I've hunted my home lake for 26 years. I have a "plan b", maybe even up to a "plan n".
> you keep priding yourself on how secretive you can be to keep hunting areas. we have differing opinions on this obviously and I definitely don't plan on changing my outlook.
> anytime you like, my numbers are up there. we'll make a hunt.


No problem helping someone out, but....Thats what the PM button is for prooooo


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> No problem helping someone out, but....Thats what the PM button is for prooooo


proooo??????
I know 1 little 20,000 acre+/- impoundment very well. By no means a pro.
you lookin' for a pinky shake or something?


----------



## wine6978 (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to Choke Canyon, stay in Calliham park, right across from the boat ramp is a peninsula looking piece of land, hunt on the other side of it. That is where I have seen more canvasbacks then anywhere else!!! I mean hundreds of em!!! It is public, if you beat me then boo hoo I guess I shoulda woke up earlier, or maybe we can hunt together. All part of the game!!!


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya'll just let me know when you go shooting so I can be setting down by the dam B. I will send them back to the north end of the lake.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

pccurr said:


> Ya'll just let me know when you go shooting so I can be setting down by the dam B. I will send them back to the north end of the lake.


Won't happen, I am a prooooo remember? I don't miss.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

Where can I get one of those fences that catches ducks like that. That seems to work better than a Mojo!!!!



shauntexex said:


> View attachment 535673


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Choke Canyon*

You can hunt public land at Choke Canyon state park and kill 20 plus cans a day if you wanted its always good hunting there.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> View attachment 535673
> 
> 
> For you new guys lake Houston is loaded and it gets no pressure would you believe it? Don't forget to stop by academy and get your canvasback tags and diver stamps.....


Was fishing out there yesterday. Should have seen the bw teal that were out there. Too bad we can't hunt out there


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

shauntexex said:


> View attachment 535673
> 
> 
> For you new guys lake Houston is loaded and it gets no pressure would you believe it? Don't forget to stop by academy and get your canvasback tags and diver stamps.....


Um... That's not even your picture Shaun, nor were you on that hunt!!

But I must say, there has been a long time unwritten rule on this board about lake naming... There is just no room for it with the number of internet scouters out there these days! No one is saying that you have to be secretive, if you want to "help out" a fellow 2cooler use the PM feature!!

Every lake in east Texas holds a decent population of cans... Spend time scouting and you'll find them!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I love duck season!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

"Lake naming" is NOT about hoarding resources nor is it about being greedy ... Unfortunately, the lakes that are named are the quickest to be hunted out. Period, end of story. The lakes you name all USED to hold birds like that ... One quick Internet search and you just added 25 boats a season to once viable hunting grounds and took much needed rest from the birds - we've seen it happen countless times.

You name lakes, you loose. It's about protecting resources for you, future generations and for the birds dwindling wintering grounds. Get a clue.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I heard there's a lot of birds on Lake Charmagne in Ivanhoe


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Try lake Conroe.. Set up on the south end w/ 1dz flambeus in a J hook, sit your a** on the bench at McDonalds, order a milkshake and a hot N spicy and watch em pour in like whistlers comin to a deer feeder!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

wing_buster87 said:


> Try lake Conroe.. Set up on the south end w/ 1dz flambeus in a J hook, sit your a** on the bench at McDonalds, order a milkshake and a hot N spicy and watch em pour in like whistlers comin to a deer feeder!


Does it matter what flavor and do I have to have a public lands permit?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Great advice! but make sure you get 2 hot and spicys in case those cans are roosting on lake Houston. Break off a few pieces and those muscovys will come waddlin right in


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

And y'all thought canvasbacks were the KING of ducks.....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

A large fry and it's game over


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Try Livingston, killed 4 there in 4 hunts last season.


----------

